# Addie's Dog in the Closet Harness Vest



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

A few weeks ago another SM'er posted some items for sale. Her posting turned me on to Dog in the Closet's website. I fell in love with the harnesses. Addie refuses to wear clothing, but she will wear this. I took the pics from back so you could see the vest. SO CUTE!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh that is dog darn cute! I can see why she likes it.....................


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is really cool!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that IS cute!!!Now I have to go see that site!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

LOVE that! Lily will not wear any clothing at all but does wear a harness. I will have to check that out - thanks! Love the pictures. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I LOVE that!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So cute!! Why does her topknot look pink? Is that a reflection or did you dye it? (I like it! Wondering if maybe you've gone punk on us!)


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How cute. I love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is one of my all time favorite Dog In The Closet vests. Unfortunately I really wanted to get it for Secret and this particular vest doesn't come in a size small enough for her.

Addie looks adorable in the vest!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> This is one of my all time favorite Dog In The Closet vests. Unfortunately I really wanted to get it for Secret and this particular vest doesn't come in a size small enough for her.
> 
> Addie looks adorable in the vest!!!


Lynn,

The first vest that I got for her was a little snug. I emailed Susan at Dog in the Closet and she said since these are handmade sometimes she has them a little smaller or larger. Email her directly, she's great to work with.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> So cute!! Why does her topknot look pink? Is that a reflection or did you dye it? (I like it! Wondering if maybe you've gone punk on us!)


Celeta,

Yes, all three of mine went punk for a short time. My DH was not thrilled, but I thought it was so cute. Maybe, you missed the pics when I posted, here's one. I would have liked to have done red for Christmas, but the pink and blue wasn't totally gone. I was afraid of what color I would get.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess for some reason my post was deleted??? Not sure why but I did a search for that website and did not see the cute vest that was in the first post??? Loved that vest though and thanks for sharing.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

so very cute…love it!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Celeta,
> 
> Yes, all three of mine went punk for a short time. My DH was not thrilled, but I thought it was so cute. Maybe, you missed the pics when I posted, here's one. I would have liked to have done red for Christmas, but the pink and blue wasn't totally gone. I was afraid of what color I would get.


HAHAHA! Hilarious! My husband would not be thrilled either. I think you should dye just the ears pink next time, or the just the tips of the ears or topknot, like an ombré effect. Since I won't be dying my dog I will happily offer up ideas and live vicariously through you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a cute vest. Where does the leash clip in? Is that the little silvery area? Is it a D-ring? Very cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I guess for some reason my post was deleted??? Not sure why but I did a search for that website and did not see the cute vest that was in the first post??? Loved that vest though and thanks for sharing.


I think this is the link: Dog in the Closet - Designer Dog Clothes, Small Dog Clothes, Dog T-Shirts, Wholesale Dog Clothes


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If you look at their digital catalog, you'll see a couple of familiar faces. :wub: I sell DITC and so if anyone needs anything, just pm me. Lynn, like we talked about, both Callie and Secret are too small for any of the vests that are cut on the bias like the Hollywood Escape Harnesses and the ones like the OP got. Drat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Absolutely adorable vest!!!!! :wub:


----------

